# Mini plastic foliage



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been vaguely on the lookout for plastic pine tree ideas, to try on my (bald) concrete mountains. These would be small, suggesting a grove or two in the distance. Natural things are growing in the foreground.

So I ran across what appears to be a fad these days, putting pine trees on cupcakes or other desserts. Search me. But here's some links, in case this sort of thing is of interest.

http://thecakegirls.com/4-pine-tree-novelties-set-of-12.html
http://thesugardiva.com/item_1314/Pine-Tree-Cupcake-Toppers.htm
http://www.tinythingsarecute.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_19&products_id=1954
https://www.etsy.com/listing/189497259/12-pine-tree-cupcake-cake-toppers
http://www.amazon.com/Evergreen-Trees-Cake-Decorating-12/dp/B007OLXFM8

I ordered a pack of the last one, can't hurt to check it out. And if all else fails, maybe it'll show up on some dessert somewhere.

Cliff


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

How many cupcakes did you have to eat before you figured this out?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Cliffy;

You may also want to check the local party stores. Sometimes they have stuff like that, and you won't have to pay for shipping. I just saw some "undecorated" (no flocking or color) bottle brush pine trees at a local JoAnne Fabrics last evening.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Haha Burl! However, I'm comin' at it from the other direction: a surplus of unused cupcake toppers kinda invites a purpose in life... 

OK David, the investigation begins in earnest... Did you get some?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

Presently I have more trees than I have layout (10 plus artificial trees - no layout), so I am not buying any more trees. If I can manage to live long enough (I'll be 70 in December), I may get to build a layout on posts (for running live steam easier). Presently I swim 2500 yards three days per week, and am slooooooooowly working towards a mile and a half (2700 yards). That is what I do to stay healthy, so there may still be a chance for that layout on posts.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Are you planning on painting them or using them as is? I would at least coat them with a layer of UV protective clear coat as cake toppers are usually really cheap plastic.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I've picked up a few from eBay. Free shipping from China, about 6" tall. I expect they'll need a coat of paint to survive outside, but I'm storing them up for when I build my mountain in the fall.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Good idea on the clear coat, as long as it stays sorta flexible. I was thinking of potting them with silicone, for easier replacement in a few years...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Riderdan, can you post a link for those?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Here you go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221132709629


----------



## MyMiniatureWorlds (May 3, 2015)

Thanx for the tip. My wife is very much into making cakes. I guess I have to start paying attention to what she's doing a little more


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

riderdan said:


> Here you go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221132709629


OK, I got a pack too... Flocking might not hold up, but what the heck. Thanks RD.

I bought a couple other packs a year ago, diff looks & sizes to them. So I figure a mixing might be more realistic, we'll see.


----------

